# Iv been so depressed today i went doctor and i found this out?



## esa (Apr 24, 2017)

ok so i am healthy 10 stones, quite fit in a way, i went doctor and randomly said can i have a blood test he booked me for thursday but he had this little machine and he took blood from my finger and then counted it and it was 7.7, he goes hmm did you eat something i went yes 2 burgers (small ones) with ketchup and two glasses of cranberry juice...he went ok just do a blood test anyway...

is 7.7 high am i prediabetic?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 24, 2017)

esa said:


> ok so i am healthy 10 stones, quite fit in a way, i went doctor and randomly said can i have a blood test he booked me for thursday but he had this little machine and he took blood from my finger and then counted it and it was 7.7, he goes hmm did you eat something i went yes 2 burgers (small ones) with ketchup and two glasses of cranberry juice...he went ok just do a blood test anyway...
> 
> is 7.7 high am i prediabetic?



Ooo you're jumping to conclusions on the basis of one reading taken after quite a high carb meal with 2 glasses of presumably sugary juice.
It's a Hba1c test you need which is taken from your arm and looks at your average levels over the last 10-12 weeks.
Many non diabetics would jump to numbers like that an hour or so after eating but then drop back to normal. See what further testing reveals but you don't fit the usual profile especially if you're fit and not feeling unwell. 7.7 isn't out of range after eating.

For the majority of healthy non diabetic individuals, normal blood sugar levels are as follows:


*Between* 4.0 to 6.0 mmol/L (72 to 108 mg/dL) when fasting
*Up to* 7.8 mmol/L (140 mg/dL) 2 hours after eating

Best wishes


----------



## grovesy (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Esa, Welcome.  I understand you're worried , however it's like @Amigo says, so don't panic. A non diabetics BG (blood glucose) levels  can go quite high after eating a high carb meal like yours , however it comes back down to normal levels very quickly, where without meds mine wouldn't.
And even if it turns out you have joined our select band, Diabetes is a manageable condition. With the right info, support and a bit of work it's possible to end up fitter/healthier than before diagnosis.

What made you ask to be tested, did you have worrying symptoms


----------



## esa (Apr 24, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Esa, Welcome.  I understand you're worried , however it's like @Amigo says, so don't panic. A non diabetics BG (blood glucose) levels  can go quite high after eating a high carb meal like yours , however it comes back down to normal levels very quickly, where without meds mine wouldn't.
> And even if it turns out you have joined our select band Diabetes is a manageable condition. With the right info, support and a bit of work it's possible to end up fitter/healthier than before diagnosis.
> 
> What made you ask to be tested, did you have worrying symptoms


hello,

i just a a very dry mouth last few days so started checking the symptons


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, consulting Dr. Google can be a little misleading at times...

Anyway, welcome to the group


----------



## Jennibambi (Apr 30, 2017)

Can I ask yet another question here - yesterday went for 4 mile approx. walk nearing home got a bit shaky (needing something sweet - I have had this feeling from time to time in my life from I was young) so had to go to shop and get something sweet which was a small fudge bar and packet of Rolo around 9pm - on waking at 8am I took my BG levels and it was 7.4 the highest yet for me in the morning - is this because of the sweets I ate?  Also could someone keep me on the right track if the BG levels in the morning should be tested upon waking and going downstairs or an hour or so later - which is the correct way please - a friend has mentioned the "dawn phenomenon" to me as my readings in the morning are nearly always 6.4 - 6.8?? Sometimes this gets more than a bit confusing for me.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 30, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> Can I ask yet another question here - yesterday went for 4 mile approx. walk nearing home got a bit shaky (needing something sweet - I have had this feeling from time to time in my life from I was young) so had to go to shop and get something sweet which was a small fudge bar and packet of Rolo around 9pm - on waking at 8am I took my BG levels and it was 7.4 the highest yet for me in the morning - is this because of the sweets I ate?  Also could someone keep me on the right track if the BG levels in the morning should be tested upon waking and going downstairs or an hour or so later - which is the correct way please - a friend has mentioned the "dawn phenomenon" to me as my readings in the morning are nearly always 6.4 - 6.8?? Sometimes this gets more than a bit confusing for me.


What type are you as it doesn't say in your profile bit? are you on medication? if so what kind and can it cause hypos? if not then your feeling wobbly wasn't dangerous so 1 thing would have been enough, yes the higher reading may have been caused by this or as your friend has said it may be DP, also the waking test should be taken upon waiting rather than an hour later, hope this helps and feel free to keep asking questions  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi jennibambi - I find the best way of testing my waking bgl is to test before getting out of bed  - two reasons:-
1) My body is warm thus the blood flows easily when doing a finger prick test (I keep a packet of wet wipes side of my bed because we should wash our hands before testing)
and
2) I find my bgl rise once I get up and move to a different room.

I do hope you're not dx diabetic but should you be then we on the forum will be with you on your diabetes journey and here to answer all your questions  - advise and lend you our support at all times. Good luck and take care x
WL


----------



## Jennibambi (May 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Jennibambi  - I find the best way of testing my waking bgl is to test before getting out of bed  - two reasons:-
> 1) My body is warm thus the blood flows easily when doing a finger prick test (I keep a packet of wet wipes side of my bed because we should wash our hands before testing)
> and
> 2) I find my bgl rise once I get up and move to a different room.
> ...


So sorry but what does dx mean - have no idea!!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 2, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> So sorry but what does dx mean - have no idea!!


I'm sorry  -  dx means diagnosed x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 2, 2017)

@Jennibambi  - it was a momentary lapse of memory that you are a newbie, so sorry about this, take care x
WL


----------



## Jennibambi (May 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I'm sorry  -  dx means diagnosed x
> WL


Thanks soooo much.  I was 48 to start with so think I am T2??  but down to 43 2 weeks later - would love to know what it is now 8 weeks down the line but docs wont do it for 6 months.  Thanks for the reply on BG levels it really helped I was worrying about that!!  When it is something new to you you do tend to worry until you get used to it. I mean I don't know if I can have a wee treat or not don't wanna ruin my HB1AC results when I get it as i will be going on holiday then (cycling holiday).  If I am cycling everyday can I basically eat what i want (not a lot of sweet stuff) am on LCHF atm


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2017)

esa said:


> ok so i am healthy 10 stones, quite fit in a way, i went doctor and randomly said can i have a blood test he booked me for thursday but he had this little machine and he took blood from my finger and then counted it and it was 7.7, he goes hmm did you eat something i went yes 2 burgers (small ones) with ketchup and two glasses of cranberry juice...he went ok just do a blood test anyway...
> 
> is 7.7 high am i prediabetic?



Esa, did you hear back from the GP with the result of the blood test? Sorry, your original question seems to have been lost in this discussion.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 2, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> Thanks soooo much.  I was 48 to start with so think I am T2??  but down to 43 2 weeks later - would love to know what it is now 8 weeks down the line but docs wont do it for 6 months.  Thanks for the reply on BG levels it really helped I was worrying about that!!  When it is something new to you you do tend to worry until you get used to it. I mean I don't know if I can have a wee treat or not don't wanna ruin my HB1AC results when I get it as i will be going on holiday then (cycling holiday).  If I am cycling everyday can I basically eat what i want (not a lot of sweet stuff) am on LCHF atm


Jennibambi It is most natural for you to worry & be concerned following your diagnosis - we've all been there so you are not alone regarding this - being diagnosed is overwhelming & comes as a shock to many and there are so many answers you need to your questions.

It is usually best to do a finger prick test before each meal and then 2 hours post meal  - this way you will learn as to which foods spike your blood glucose levels (bgls)

Once you're able to manage your diabetes  - your bgls should hopefully remain pretty much the same (if you're lucky!) or within 2-3mmols of the desired level  - this takes time & practice  - occasionally they may go higher particularly if you have eaten something that is sweet or high in carbohydrates  - when that happens we on here say the DF (Diabetic Fairy!) has paid us a visit!!!! She keeps us on our toes! The best thing to remember is to test test & test to help you to manage your diabetes & to comprehend how your bgls are affected.

It is best to eat as little carbs as you can to help keep your bgls low. Some of us follow a LCHF diet as are you - We can treat ourselves occasionally  - for instance a chocolate eclair or say rich biscuits you can balance this out by cutting back on carbs.
*someone else will come along and advise you on this  - also it best to eat meat as opposed to processed meat if you are not a vegetarian.

You might like to take a look in the thread called Food/Carb & recipes  - or alternatively the thread 'What did you eat yesterday' - I think you'll find both very helpful.
Please don't forget we are here to support you on your diabetes journey Jennibambi as we do each other - you are never alone. Good luck and take care x
WL

Dx T2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Wirrallass (May 2, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Esa, did you hear back from the GP with the result of the blood test? Sorry, your original question seems to have been lost in this discussion.


Think I've totally lost the plot on this thread Amigo  having got mixed up with esa & Jennibambi x
WL


----------



## Jennibambi (May 2, 2017)

My Fault My fault have to admit don't really know how to use these threads properly and just barged in - sorry Esa!  Will get the hang of it.  Thanks Wirralass for your support and in fact anyone who has answered my questions (prob the same thing over and over again) I really appreciate it.
Esa hope to hear from you and  whether you got your results from docs - again apologies.


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> My Fault My fault have to admit don't really know how to use these threads properly and just barged in - sorry Esa!  Will get the hang of it.  Thanks Wirralass for your support and in fact anyone who has answered my questions (prob the same thing over and over again) I really appreciate it.
> Esa hope to hear from you and  whether you got your results from docs - again apologies.



No worries Jennibambi. It could be Esa won't return anyway and hopefully it was a false alarm with her. 
I wasn't trying to make any issue, I hope you understand that. Just wanted to give ESA the chance to come back if she needs to.
It's always hard at the beginning to know where and when to post. We all still do it and venture off subject so don't worry. Your morning readings sound very good incidentally. Hope all goes well


----------



## Wirrallass (May 2, 2017)

@Jennibambi  - hi, sorry for the late reply  -  it's OK hun  - not your fault at all  - it was only when I noticed Amigo's response to esa that I thought whoooops I'm replying to the wrong person here!  And that's when I doubled checked. Please don't worry that you've posted on this thread  - as Amigo says we still do it  - in almost a short time you will become accustomed to the way we work here  - if you're not sure about anything then please do ask  - there's always someone who will explain anything that you don't understand. Hey, I was dx in April last year but it wasn't until I joined the forum in January last that I began to accept my diabetes and fully understand what the condition is all about  - the kind folk on this forum have helped me tremendously & without their continued support i wouldn't know the half of it. Take care now x
WL


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2017)

Can I say on a cycling holiday you'll more than likely need more carb than you'd be able to tolerate when not cycling every day - exercise can lower our blood glucose for up to 48 hours after - so you need to keep a close eye on it!

Enjoy both what you eat and of course he holiday in general.

Incidentally - age on diagnosis has not much to do with being T2 or T2 - plenty of T1s on here were 50+ before their immune system decided to start fighting their pancreas!


----------



## Jennibambi (May 2, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Jennibambi  - hi, sorry for the late reply  -  it's OK hun  - not your fault at all  - it was only when I noticed Amigo's response to esa that I thought whoooops I'm replying to the wrong person here!  And that's when I doubled checked. Please don't worry that you've posted on this thread  - as Amigo says we still do it  - in almost a short time you will become accustomed to the way we work here  - if you're not sure about anything then please do ask  - there's always someone who will explain anything that you don't understand. Hey, I was dx in April last year but it wasn't until I joined the forum in January last that I began to accept my diabetes and fully understand what the condition is all about  - the kind folk on this forum have helped me tremendously & without their continued support i wouldn't know the half of it. Take care now x
> WL


Well its good to know a lot of people feel the same as i do. Sometimes i get along on my lchf life and then something comes into my head and i start to worry. What is the target hb1ac 30 to 35?? Less? I find any info is a little vague so there are no straight answers or same answers for everyone. But its only because i dont fully understand this yet. I just have to learn/get used  to live with it and control it. Yes i am soooo happy i found this forum it is invaluable and i love it. :smile:


----------



## Jennibambi (May 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Can I say on a cycling holiday you'll more than likely need more carb than you'd be able to tolerate when not cycling every day - exercise can lower our blood glucose for up to 48 hours after - so you need to keep a close eye on it!
> 
> Enjoy both what you eat and of course he holiday in general.
> 
> Incidentally - age on diagnosis has not much to do with being T2 or T2 - plenty of T1s on here were 50+ before their immune system decided to start fighting their pancreas!


Sorry no i am 56 its the hba1c was 48 then 2 weeks later 43 so defo goin the right way. Thanx for the advice on the carbs thats great i would never have thought of that.


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2017)

Yep - so I'm saying 56 doesn't bar you from being T1 LOL

Patti - owner and an Admin on another UK forum - was 58 - and incorrectly treated as T2 to begin with - and she's definitely T1 !  Not sure how old Robin on here was - but ditto.

There is also something else - called 'LADA' - not the car - which acts like T2 to begin with and is often quite successfully treated as T2 for , well years - until Bam - none of the T2 drugs have the slightest effect,  cos it becomes what it actually was all along - Latent Autoimmune Diabetes - and what's autoimmune diabetes - T1 !!

There's a lot more to diabetes than medical science has much of a clue about even now.  But of course, even though diabetes was known about millennia ago, eg the ancient Greeks knew about the 'sugar disease' - we've only known about effective treatments since the 1920s when they discovered insulin it's role and began treating people with it.  Metformin - the No 1 'go to' drug for T2 - came quite a while later.

We're all lucky to be alive !!  - so let's make the most of it while we can !


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2017)

You sound fairly typical type 2 from your presenting profile Jenni and to have gone from a Hba1c of 48 (just on the level for a diabetes dx) to 43 two weeks later with no mention of medication or illness, sounds like you'll control this out of diabetic range soon with diet and exercise. There's no suggestion from what you're telling us that you're struggling to get the levels down successfully. 

If you managed to hit a Hb of 35 consistently, it would be a superb result and well outside of diabetic range. Pre-diabeties starts after a Hb of 41 so you're already in pre-diabetic range. You're doing well and incidentally it would be pointless testing your Hba1c every 8 weeks. It looks at previous 10-12 weeks glycated haemoglobin levels (glucose that sticks to red blood cells). I'm not sure if you self test but that's the most reliable indicator of how things are going. Good luck!


----------

